# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  نرم افزاری که هم خروجی اندوید داره هم آیفن

## sfroknid

سلام بر کامپیوتری های عزیز

من یک سوال دارم که برام حیاتی هست پیدا کردن جوابش ازتون خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید اگر اطلاعی دارید!
نرم افزاری وجود داره که توی محیط ide اش کد رو بنویسی و هم خروجی آیفن بدهد هم خروجی اندوید؟

Game engine ها رو می دونم یک نرم افزار معتبر تر و بهتر و آسون تر میخوام که خروجی اش خیلی خوب روی موبایل های اپل بدون هیچ مشکلی اجرا بشه!

ممنونم

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام...


ندیدم همچین چیزی!!! چون همه چیشون فرق داره!!!   

میشه مثلا با Adobe Air برنامه نوشت که تو هر توتاشون اجرا میشه.. اما FLash هستش... 

یعنی نه با Java کد میزنی نه با Objective-C !!!

----------


## arvant

http://mashable.com/2010/08/11/cross...lopment-tools/

این جور ابزارا بیشتر به درد کارای می خورن که زیاد با امکانات اصلی سیستم عامل سر و کار ندارید(مثل بازی ها که بیشتر چیز های رو که نیاز دارید خودتون تامین می کنید).
اگه سرعت زیاد مهم نباشه از ابزار های که از HTML 5 استفاده می کنن می تونی استفاده کنید که فوق العاده قابل انتقاله ولی سرعتش اصلاَ جالب نیست .

----------


## sfroknid

من برای طراحی یک ebooke میخوام اما مشکل اینه که حجمش اش بالاس و فکر کنم با HTML سرعتش خیلی بیاد پایین

----------


## (ehsan)

شما همون نرم افزاری که powerboy معرفی کرد را باید استفاده کنید اگر ebook هست. Adobe Proffesional Flash CS 5.5 و یا اگر ورژن بالاتر اومد.

----------


## prpe26

شما از MoSync استفاده کن : http://mosync.com

----------


## powerboy2988

> شما از MoSync استفاده کن : http://mosync.com


شما خودتون ازش استفاده کردین؟ تجربه ای دارین ازش؟

----------


## prpe26

> شما خودتون ازش استفاده کردین؟ تجربه ای دارین ازش؟


بله استفاده کردم ؛ برنامه آندرویدش روی همه پلتفرم ها مثل ویندوز و لینوکس کامپایل میشه ولی آیفونش مک لازم داره و ایکسکد !

این یکی هم جاوااسکریپت ه :

http://widgetpad.com

----------


## powerboy2988

> بله استفاده کردم ؛ برنامه آندرویدش روی همه پلتفرم ها مثل ویندوز و لینوکس کامپایل میشه ولی آیفونش مک لازم داره و ایکسکد !
> 
> این یکی هم جاوااسکریپت ه :
> 
> http://widgetpad.com


راستشو بخواین دیده درستی به این جور SDK ها ندارم.. چون به درد کارای ساده می خوره و  محدودیت هایی زیادی ایجاد می کنه.. و حرفه ای نیست و از مسیر اصلی هم دور میکنه

----------


## prpe26

> راستشو بخواین دیده درستی به این جور SDK ها ندارم.. چون به درد کارای ساده می خوره و  محدودیت هایی زیادی ایجاد می کنه.. و حرفه ای نیست و از مسیر اصلی هم دور میکنه


خب ؛ پس شما باید برید سمت PhoneGap و SDK های خود سیستم عامل!

یعنی ابتدا برنامه رو با HTML5 و CSS3 مینویسید؛ بعد PhoneGap رو روی SDK نصب میکنید و در نهایت از  همون SDK خروجی Native دریافت میکنید.

اما برای آیفون مک لازم دارید که حالا یا باید هکینتاش نصب کنید یا فایلها رو بدید به کسی که مک داره و زحمتشو براتون بکشه  :چشمک:  

اینم سایت فون گپ : http://phonegap.com

----------


## powerboy2988

من بیشتر کارام Android هستش.. سمت iOS نرفتم... تو Android هم که همه چی free هستش.......

----------


## prpe26

> من بیشتر کارام Android هستش.. سمت iOS نرفتم... تو Android هم که همه چی free هستش.......


بله ولی برای ثبت برنامه در AppStore مربوط به iOS باید سالی ۹۹ دلار پرداخت کنید.

----------


## powerboy2988

> بله ولی برای ثبت برنامه در AppStore مربوط به iOS باید سالی ۹۹ دلار پرداخت کنید.


بله .. می دونم... اما بازم ارزش داره تا اینکه بری از یک SDK سطح پایین استفاده کنی....

----------


## hsl_hsv

بهترین نرم افزار برای این کار flash هست , با فلش میتونین 3 تا خروجی بگیرین که رو iphone , air , web , mac , windows , linux قابل اجراست , خروجی html5 رو همه اینا قابل اجراست , خروجی swf فقط رو بعضی نسخه های iphone نمیشه اما رو بقیه میشه , خروجی air هم رو همشون بدون نیاز به نصب air player روی آیفون یا اندروید اجرا میشه
نرم افزار : Flash Professional cs6

----------


## hamid_am85

یک پیشنهاد کاری برای برنامه نویسان اندروید و iOS، در سطح بین الملل
شرکت دانش بنیاد پیچک با هدف تولید و صادرات نرم افزار تاسیس گردید. این مجموعه تنها در مدت یک سال از فعالیت خود موفق به دریافت جوایز متعدد داخلی گردیده است.
سامانه همراه پیچک توانسته است بر مبنای دانش و خلاقیت سهم قابل توجهی را در میان رقبای خارجی خود در بازار بین المللی apple app store  و google play کسب نماید. قابل ذکر است که فعالیت شرکت سامانه همراه پیچک در سطح بین الملل است.
در حال حاضر شرکت پیچک برای توسعه قسمت برنامه نویسی اندروید خود نیاز به نیروهای متخصص دارد. افرادی که مایل به همکاری می باشند لطفا رزومه خود را به ایمیل زیر بفرستند.
وب سایت شرکت: www.pichak.co
ایمیل: amirmoini@pichak.co - info@amirmoini.com
تلفن: 09124752114

----------

